# Do you know these type of people?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

the word POSER comes to mind


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> the word POSER comes to mind


Amen. Hey do you live in Idaho? I have freinds there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

yep i live in Ririe it's just NE of Idaho Falls


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> yep i live in Ririe it's just NE of Idaho Falls


Yeah i have been wakeboarding there. I used to live in menan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> Yeah i have been wakeboarding there. I used to live in menan.


lol do i know u?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I doubt it. I actually live in rigby now, who do you know from rigby?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

umm too many to count. wait lynnea?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

No. How old are you? I am in jr high.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

oh lol i graduated. rigby kids suck. do you know a kid named john finn or skyler johanson?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

You seem really bent out of shape of what other people do/say. If they're full of shit, people will know they're clueless. There's no sense getting angry about such a trivial thing. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

but it's not fun to be calm all the time


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah who cares what they say, unless they claim to be better than you. Then show them up(whether they challenge you or not) and get their women to check you out. While those self-titled "pros" slide their ass on some ice :laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

it happens a lot with computers, everyone wants to pretend they know something about em...drives me nuts oh I just bought this awesome computer with a dual core hardrive with 500 gigs of ram and I can play wow on max settings!
Bbbbut.. Norton and Avast tell me its a virus!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> It is just that these kids have no clue and think they are alll big and bad, and it ticks me off, as well as makes me almost piss myself. I am sure all you real riders know exactly who im talking bout.


why do you care? ask yourself why you were so keen to tell us what board, bindings and boots you have? maybe you're the one who thinks he's "all big and bad"?

think about it. if they're not harming anybody, what do you care?

alasdair


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i can't stand people who don't put paragraphs into their posts....

or those who use a public www thread like its some kind of 'private' myface / spacebook page...

in fact, i just loathe people from Idaho. they suck!





(not bad for my first post of the day! i think today is gonna be a goodun!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

This is quite a funny thread, you don't like people enjoying themselves :dunno:
Think back so many years ago when you linked your first turns or pulled your first 3, stoked much??? Just like they are now, stop being an ass and support the sport it's not your exclusive club!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

desklamp said:


> You seem really bent out of shape of what other people do/say. If they're full of shit, people will know they're clueless. There's no sense getting angry about such a trivial thing. :dunno:


Talking trash about the people helps to! jk


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Different kinds of folks are what keep the mountain interesting. It would be boring if everyone was just like you. If they're not getting in your way why worry about it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i can't stand people who don't put paragraphs into their posts....
> 
> or those who use a public www thread like its some kind of 'private' myface / spacebook page...
> 
> ...


aww sad. burn on nightmare


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> why do you care? ask yourself why you were so keen to tell us what board, bindings and boots you have? maybe you're the one who thinks he's "all big and bad"?
> 
> think about it. if they're not harming anybody, what do you care?
> 
> alasdair


Dude i was using it as a thing. Yesterday i was frekin pissed, so i just had to say that. I am not in anyway an awesome snowboarder, just there to ride with freinds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

well, think about it. maybe the guys you are ragging on are just there to ride with friends too...

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> well, think about it. maybe the guys you are ragging on are just there to ride with friends too...
> 
> alasdair


Dude did you read that i was just having a bad day. Plus it is these dicks that pick on me and torture me. The only reason that i didnt put it in paragraphs was because i was flying off the handle .

Yeah this might change your mind. I am considered like the bottom of the food chain at school


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> This is quite a funny thread, you don't like people enjoying themselves :dunno:
> Think back so many years ago when you linked your first turns or pulled your first 3, stoked much??? Just like they are now, stop being an ass and support the sport it's not your exclusive club!


dude it is those asses that make my life a living hell at school. Why dont you stand your dumbass up for people like me


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> Plus it is these dicks that pick on me and torture me.


Waterboarding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Waterboarding?


? Where did that come from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

This is one thing i have noticed being a novice rider...
People who are just starting out try to act like they know what they are talking about because they want to fit in. Ever noticed someone who is honest and said "I know nothing about snowboarding/skiing" they get made fun of because they didnt come out of the womb with a board strapped to their feet. Personally if someone is trying to act the part but failing at it, pull them aside and help them out.teach them the correct terminology. If they continue acting like dicks then ignore them and move on. I do agree that most people are chill on the mountain but newcomers only see the ones who act like dicks and think that if you have never rode before you shouldnt try. So why not give it a shot and correct the ones who might not know the correct terms/ techniques, and they might surprise you and thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> This is one thing i have noticed being a novice rider...
> People who are just starting out try to act like they know what they are talking about because they want to fit in. Ever noticed someone who is honest and said "I know nothing about snowboarding/skiing" they get made fun of because they didnt come out of the womb with a board strapped to their feet. Personally if someone is trying to act the part but failing at it, pull them aside and help them out.teach them the correct terminology. If they continue acting like dicks then ignore them and move on. I do agree that most people are chill on the mountain but newcomers only see the ones who act like dicks and think that if you have never rode before you shouldnt try. So why not give it a shot and correct the ones who might not know the correct terms/ techniques, and they might surprise you and thank you.


Yeah but the whole reason i was jumping on these peoples case is because it seems everyone who is like this is a but hole and is rude to me just because they are dicks like that. I am not an advanced rider, but i just enjoy riding with my friends and not being harased.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea, well if they are being dicks then nobody can help them but the good old falling on your ass until you finally wise up routine


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Yea, well if they are being dicks then nobody can help them but the good old falling on your ass until you finally wise up routine


? LOL that dint make anymore sense than my great grama talking to us at mealtime with her dentures in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> Yeah this might change your mind. I am considered like the bottom of the food chain at school


no one can make you feel inferior without your consent (e. rooseveldt)

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The kids who talk the most usually have the least to say....less is more....:thumbsup:


? I am really not getting anything anyone is saying. The whole reason i made this post is because the people i am talking about are the jerks at school that torture people like me who really dont want to get into anything like that. I really dont classify people as cool and geeks, except the bully type people, which i was talking bout up there. People are giving me crap for saying that bout them, but i could care less bout those jerks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

what didnt make sense? If they are not going to be nice and take your advice. then all they can do is to continue to do what they were doing... aka riding like dicks and run into people until they wise up


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dude grow up.... if they "torture" (funny word for that situation) you, kick their asses, if you cant than ignore them. Just enjoy your ride.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dirtastegood said:


> It is the type of people who think they are all tight because they rent snowboards and go like 4 times a year. They just piss the heck outa me!!!...


They are trying to live a meaningful existence in the same way everyone else is. Who is to say that where and how they find purpose is deficient? The problem here is not "those type of people." The problem is you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

honestly, it sounds like the problem is more yours than theirs. you're letting their behavior upset you, which makes me think you don't have much self esteem (which is pretty normal in jr. high). 
so what if they hype themselves up & it's not true...why let that effect you?  just ignore them. so they lie & say they're cool & the shit when they really aren't. so they have all the hot girlies & you don't. you know why they do? because they have confidence in themselves. you know why it upsets you? because you don't. so fuck them, don't let them bring you down. 

your reaction to things in life is of your choice...meaning, you choose the outcome to situations & make it good or bad. of course their behavior plays a small part, but the bottom line comes back to you in how you deal with it. so just let it roll off you, don't let it sink in. don't feel less than them, don't feel more than them, don't even compare yourself to them at all & don't even pay attention to them. focus your energy on you...on the good things you do & on the things you want to do better. try to always see the positive in situations, instead of the negative. remember that it's your choice in the end.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> ...you know why they do? because they have confidence in themselves. you know why it upsets you? because you don't.


DOH!! Ya'll _better_ be throwing some props Kri$han's way if your going to drop his "Dear Kri$han" advice around like that!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

huh? 

x10


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> ...but i could care less bout those jerks.











(sorry - personal hot button) 

alasdair


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> It`s junior High School, forget about it. When you become 30 with a wife, kids, A car payment, a job working for a shit head boss and a mortgage, the last thing you are going to care about is whether someone at the resort is a poser or not. On your weekend, you will only be interested in some hard earned R&R and maybe getting shit faced on Friday night.


Hey man thats pretty depressing there. I'm 29, no kids, I am self employed, don't drink (any more) and I drive a beater because new cars are the stupidest investment you can make! Honestly I eye up everyones stuff but only from a "people watching" perspective cuz it's fun, do I give a crap what they do? Nope, but some of the outfits are funny. I agree only dumb kids in high school and people on TV really care what you're wearing, 99.9% of people are more concerned with themselves.

I dunno I just want to say not everyones goal in life is to have kids and a crap job. if you want more from life its there, if kids is your life, thats fine too I have nothing against it just you sure make peoples choices sound brutal!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> dude it is those asses that make my life a living hell at school. Why dont you stand your dumbass up for people like me



Because you didn't say anything about that in your post, you just said you hate that people were enjoying themselves. Maybe you sjould give Dr Phil a call.......

Oh and I don't stand up for people like you, people that don't respect others >insert dumbass comment< Have fun at school :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> (sorry - personal hot button)
> 
> alasdair


Libs 2010 rocker system:laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Dirtastegood said:


> ? I am really not getting anything anyone is saying. The whole reason i made this post is because the people i am talking about are the jerks at school that torture people like me who really dont want to get into anything like that. I really dont classify people as cool and geeks, except the bully type people, which i was talking bout up there. People are giving me crap for saying that bout them, but i could care less bout those jerks.


Mr Dir....

it is always a dodgey idea to try fishing for pity on the interweb. you could be reduced to tears or suicide and no one will care.

what you started as a abit of a rant has become something of an 'oh woe is me, a little emo'.

you are at school and shit there seems to be everything in the world. it isn't. the 'jerks' who pick on you in class or on the hill might seem to torture you, but they do not.

there is one thing you have to simply accept as fact in this big old world.... no one cares. and so the ONLY thing for you to do, is to please yourself.

if people want to be dicks and act like they know it all? fine. let them.
if people want to bully and torture other people? fine. let them.
if people want to bully and torture you and you like that? fine. let them.

if you don't like that, then metal up and punch them in the throat.
if you haven't the balls to do that, then get to the gym or a fight club and learn.

the people you seem to hate are happy doing what they do (even if the rest of us think they are nothings) perhaps because you give them too much of your mind.

ignore them. please yourself. and if they interfere with you pleasing yourself, then stop them (or at least take steps towards being able to stop them)

pussaholic


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

alasdairm said:


> (sorry - personal hot button)


as with me! up there beyond double negatives. whatever happened to being able to communicate lucidly?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> as with me! up there beyond double negatives. whatever happened to being able to communicate lucidly?


Lucid communication is _not inconsistent_ with double negatives. :cheeky4:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> My personal hot button is when people say "irregardless".... WTF???


Don't even get me started on irregardless.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sedition said:


> Lucid communication is _not inconsistent_ with double negatives. :cheeky4:


but that depends upon the sentiment being conveyed.

incidentally, i ain't got no time for your pedantisms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The point I was making to this kid is that he is worrying about shit that is soooooooo down on the priority list as to be laughable. I understand where he coming from, we have all been there in Junior High and for a lot of us it was a mix of hell with heaven depending on the day. I was trying to point out that "this too shall pass" and that he needs to just not worry so much about what other people say and do. Get some self esteem and find a group of friends that are worthy of his friendship and just enjoy the ride.


we can't just dismiss it as being unimportant & laughable though. we've been through it, so as adults we now realize that shit like that is petty, but to kids presently going through it, it's everything & it DOES matter. 

we've all been there...it's something that everyone goes through & has to learn how to deal with. we've given him the insight on how to do that, but it's still something he has to deal with, probably on a day to day basis & so, it's important.

but understand this, kid...while all experiences (no matter how petty) ultimately effect who you are as a person, the shit in jr. high & high school that seems so important now (popularity, etc) pretty much is null & void once you get out of school. like i said, every experience you have helps shape who you are...either positively or negatively, so it is important that you learn how to deal with it, but ultimately these things are just moments in time that will be long forgotten years from now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

haha, thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

sedition said:


> They are trying to live a meaningful existence in the same way everyone else is. Who is to say that where and how they find purpose is deficient? The problem here is not "those type of people." The problem is you.


Dude if you guys would just read the last of the things where it said p.s. you would all understand. It is these type of people that are jerks. It might be different than where you are. they give me hell all the freakin [email protected]!!!! Why cnat any of you guys understand that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

we do understand, dude. it's you who isn't understanding us. as i said, ultimately it's your choice in how you deal with their assholeness. you can't change other people's behavoir, but you can change how you react to it. so stop blaming them for being assholes & start looking at the way you react to it. 

when someone is an asshole to me i just laugh at them. life's too short to let other people bring you down. don't let them have the control.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

I know where the kid is coming from, and we've all been there. Remember he's 14 at the most and a lot of what we have to say flies a little high for him. Lets all just relax and hope he figures it out sooner than later. He's got a long road ahead before he gains the experience and knowledge some of you have accumulated.

To the kid
They're all spreading the same message here bro. Dont let the little shit get you down. That guy that pissed you off might have a decent life now but his popularity won't mean shit in 4 years. And most girls worthy of your time can see right through a guy when he's fool of shit so there's really no reason to call him out. Just enjoy how easy life is now because it only gets harder. Find friends who appreciate you for who you are and a girl who does the same. Or a lot of girls. Chicks love snowboarders for some reason! Most of all, learn to appreciate your self!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dirtastegood said:


> Dude if you guys would just read the last of the things where it said p.s. you would all understand. It is these type of people that are jerks. It might be different than where you are. they give me hell all the freakin [email protected]!!!! Why cnat any of you guys understand that?


What makes you think we don't? Dude. I'm gay. I was "out" in Jr. High & High School. You wanna try having people make your life hell, try that one on. I once had a group of people try to _brand_ the word "***" on me in shop class with red hot metal. Ya, your right. I have no idea what it is like to have people harass you. Been there. Done that. Look, the advice coming from people in this thread is from indivuduals who have ALL gone through what you have, in one form or another. I mean, really, do honestly think you are _first_ and _only_ person who has ever had a hard time in school?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

:laugh:this is amuseing this thread went from "Do you hate posers?"/"Do u know people that talk out their ass?" to "Wow, you need to grow up and mind your own business" or ppl explaining their life story haha 
this is good:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> :laugh:this is amuseing this thread went from "Do you hate posers?"/"Do u know people that talk out their ass?" to "Wow, you need to grow up and mind your own business" or ppl explaining their life story haha
> this is good:laugh:


it all started back in 1990. i squeezed out of my momma and said, "Damn it, it's cold put me back in there!" and an asshole was born. from then on i dedicated my life to hating posers and getting into vaginas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> Dude if you guys would just read the last of the things where it said p.s. you would all understand. It is these type of people that are jerks. It might be different than where you are. they give me hell all the freakin [email protected]!!!! Why cnat any of you guys understand that?


it is possible to understand soembody and disagree with them at the same time. to me, that's what's happening here.

you think they're jerks. based on what you've written here, i think you're a bit of a jerk. maybe you think i'm a jerk. what conclusion do you draw?

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hmmmmmm...maybe were all jerks hows that


my point exactly 

you jerk!

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> it is possible to understand soembody and disagree with them at the same time. to me, that's what's happening here.
> 
> you think they're jerks. based on what you've written here, i think you're a bit of a jerk. maybe you think i'm a jerk. what conclusion do you draw?
> 
> alasdair


No. You might think as you wish. I am not at all talking about every single one, but the majority of the ones that brag and all that crap are teh ones who call me gay, trip me, take my stuff, spit on my lunch and all that crap. It really doesnt help me much when dumbasses on a forum tell me that i am a jerk, but i dont care cuz they are assholes. Maybe it is just they way i am translating the pepoles comments. I am not in anyway talking bout the kids who rent and are there just to have a good time and who dont mess with people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

if someone ever spit in my food i'd throw it at them.

that being said, violence is never the answer.

my ex once spit at me & i physically threw his ass out the door!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> No. You might think as you wish. I am not at all talking about every single one, but the majority of the ones that brag and all that crap are teh ones who call me gay, trip me, take my stuff, spit on my lunch and all that crap. It really doesnt help me much when dumbasses on a forum tell me that i am a jerk, but i dont care cuz they are assholes. Maybe it is just they way i am translating the pepoles comments. I am not in anyway talking bout the kids who rent and are there just to have a good time and who dont mess with people.


so now i'm an asshole? thanks man. just as well i know not to take something like that personally.

my advice is to go back and reread this thread. there is some great advice herein, particularly from N~R~G and sedition.

good luck and best regards

alasdair


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dirtastegood said:


> ...take my stuff, spit on my lunch and all that crap...


Stuff like that is a violation of the law. If this is happening get teachers, or the police, involved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> Stuff like that is a violation of the law. If this is happening get teachers, or the police, involved.


Are you provoking them? If you're provoking them and then go tell, that's going to make it worse IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't care about posers, but here are some people I can live without!


Anyone whos armhair completely covers their wristwatch
Women with mullets
Anyone who makes a 2 dollar purchase on a credit card
Anyone with "born to lose" tattooed on themselves
A pimp who drives a ford escort
Dudes with their names on their belt buckles
Anyone who doesn't know the difference between your and you're.
Anyone who thinks it is clever to say "talk to the hand" or "don't go there!"

:laugh:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Anyone who doesn't know the difference between your and you're.


Don't fear the mullet. 

How about people having trouble with there, their, they're and thier?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Don't fear the mullet.
> 
> How about people having trouble with there, their, they're and thier?


 Oh yeah, they're on the list too! hahaha. But YOU should know, thier is NOT a word! 
( I guess you are on your own list, LOL.)

ALSO- Anyone who feels the need to pronounce an invisible X in especially or escape.
Any adult who asks if I can borrow them something. :laugh::laugh::laugh: thier


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I don't care about posers, but here are some people I can live without!
> 
> 
> Anyone whos armhair completely covers thier wristwatch
> ...





edmontonsara said:


> But YOU should know, thier is NOT a word!
> ( I guess you are on your own list, LOL.)


Really? I could have sworn I saw it a couple times, somewhere, recently.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Did I just do that? Too funny. Oops!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I had a cousin like that.


was his name Vinnie?:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

dude,
you will always meet aswholes in life, just stik with your friends.
Those bullies are just attacking you because they don't want 
to admit that they are wrong in using snowboard terms.

if they are being a jerk , ignore or be a jerk back
if you don't care , it can't hurt.

stop getting angry at those guys , you don't have to marry them
afther a few years they are dissapeared from your life.

be tchill and snowboarding is about having fun not about being good or bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm 24 and i still get picked on! nah, not really... only by my friends and i pick on them equally. take it with a grain of salt. that's about all you can do to truly gain peace of mind.

on topic with the grammar police stuff, i absolutely hate it when people don't know the difference between "your," and "you're," among other similar grammatical errors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

kyouness said:


> i'm 24 and i still get picked on! nah, not really... only by my friends and i pick on them equally. take it with a grain of salt. that's about all you can do to truly gain peace of mind.
> 
> *on topic with the grammar police stuff*, i absolutely hate it when people don't know the difference between "your," and "you're," among other similar grammatical errors.


1 now the feelin :cheeky4:
*2*if i wrote a mistake in my previous text= say it and correct it please


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

falconis said:


> 1 now the feelin :cheeky4:
> *2*if i wrote a mistake in my previous text= say it and correct it please


anusface


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

kyouness said:


> anusface


???????????????????


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> honestly, it sounds like the problem is more yours than theirs. you're letting their behavior upset you, which makes me think you don't have much self esteem (which is pretty normal in jr. high).
> so what if they hype themselves up & it's not true...why let that effect you? just ignore them. so they lie & say they're cool & the shit when they really aren't.  so they have all the hot girlies & you don't. you know why they do? because they have confidence in themselves. you know why it upsets you? because you don't. so fuck them, don't let them bring you down.
> 
> your reaction to things in life is of your choice...meaning, you choose the outcome to situations & make it good or bad. of course their behavior plays a small part, but the bottom line comes back to you in how you deal with it. so just let it roll off you, don't let it sink in. don't feel less than them, don't feel more than them, don't even compare yourself to them at all & don't even pay attention to them. focus your energy on you...on the good things you do & on the things you want to do better. try to always see the positive in situations, instead of the negative. remember that it's your choice in the end.


That shit was deep Dr. Phil...All true


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I don't care about posers, but here are some people I can live without!
> 
> 
> Anyone whos armhair completely covers their wristwatch
> ...


Dang it...I am guilty of the 2 dollar purchase thing.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Dirtastegood said:


> They are like i was doing some sick edge riding on the edge of my board and i hit a bump and got huge air! And there are the types that you can tell wouldnt even be able to fit on a board. This one kid in my class was riding on about how he was doing 180s on the rail when i said " you mean sex changes? And he was like " dude you are soo nasty, leave me alone cuzyou probably dont even snowboard. Then i told him what i ride and he is like i ride a brunton 193 and i started laughing soooo hard, because it is the rare payback i can have on these lifeless sobs. It is just that these kids have no clue and think they are alll big and bad, and it ticks me off, as well as makes me almost piss myself. I am sure all you real riders know exactly who im talking bout.


I used to go through the same shit, because I didnt fit in with one group of kids, and I wouldnt to be the cool kid like them and from what it sounds like you talk to them. You openly converse with kids you dont like, you challenge their statements, you try to show that you know more or are better than them. Wrong way to go, listen to their story and if it doesnt add up whatever who cares, they failed in trying to impress you its bullshit and you dont have to say, well You were actually doing this, or well this is what I ride or some stupid shit like that.

Point is, just let them live their lives the way they want, if you want to show someone up do it on the hill.

and about the less is more post you didnt get. it means, Some times its better to not open your mouth because you dont have anything constuctive to say. Someone who speaks little, but has something worth saying is saying quite a bit more than the person who wont shut up about this stupid thing or that. I like to think of it as an explosive, habitual, oral bowel movement


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

tands05 said:


> Dang it...I am guilty of the 2 dollar purchase thing.


70cent.........


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Paid a 6 cent discrepancy on my cable bill with a credit card. Hey, I don't carry cash!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Paid a 6 cent discrepancy on my cable bill with a credit card. Hey, I don't carry cash!


i think we have a winner


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i mean, if it's your debit card that you're using then it's really just like using cash or a check. 

and you know what? if i'm strapped & have no cash but have a few bucks left on a cc (which i don't even own one anymore) i'd fer sure charge it...fuck it.

but that being said, credit card companies are the devil are are raping us while we willingly bend over & drop our pants so they can more easily tear up our ass from the inside out & then charge us for it. i strongly suggest people cut up their cards & not use them ever. i know it would have a personal effect on you, as using credit is what builds credit, but that is just another reason why we should boycot them...they've successfully gained control of our lives based on this fictional system of theirs. soooo much effects us based on our score...getting a job, a car & even a place to live. i think it's highly fucked up & invasive & controlling and should be taken down. we've got to rise up & take back our lives from these corporations that are now controlling them. at the least, we've got to wake up & give a fuck.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, they were jerkoffs for making me pay it. I should have written a check.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> i mean, if it's your debit card that you're using then it's really just like using cash or a check.
> 
> and you know what? if i'm strapped & have no cash but have a few bucks left on a cc (which i don't even own one anymore) i'd fer sure charge it...fuck it.
> 
> but that being said, credit card companies are the devil are are raping us while we willingly bend over & drop our pants so they can more easily tear up our ass from the inside out & then charge us for it. i strongly suggest people cut up their cards & not use them ever. i know it would have a personal effect on you, as using credit is what builds credit, but that is just another reason why we should boycot them...they've successfully gained control of our lives based on this fictional system of theirs. soooo much effects us based on our score...getting a job, a car & even a place to live. i think it's highly fucked up & invasive & controlling and should be taken down. we've got to rise up & take back our lives from these corporations that are now controlling them. at the least, we've got to wake up & give a fuck.


Thats it! this injustice cannot be tolerated. Im creating a facebook group


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> Thats it! this injustice cannot be tolerated. Im creating a facebook group


i'm sure there's already at least 100 on the topic.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> but that being said, credit card companies are the devil are are raping us while we willingly bend over & drop our pants so they can more easily tear up our ass from the inside out & then charge us for it. i strongly suggest people cut up their cards & not use them ever. i know it would have a personal effect on you, as using credit is what builds credit, but that is just another reason why we should boycot them...they've successfully gained control of our lives based on this fictional system of theirs. soooo much effects us based on our score...getting a job, a car & even a place to live. i think it's highly fucked up & invasive & controlling and should be taken down. we've got to rise up & take back our lives from these corporations that are now controlling them. at the least, we've got to wake up & give a fuck.


Funny I only had this opinion in Uni when I maxed out my CC continually. If you use it when you need, like on a vacation or to buy a new hot water tank as I did the other day, and then pay it off right away, they're not exactly the Devil. Plus, if you look at it from the other perspective, why would someone lend you money if you don't have a history of paying it back on time? 

Personally I think it's how well you manage your finances that determines how positive or negative the CC experience will be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Perpetual3am said:


> Personally I think it's how well you manage your finances that determines how positive or negative the CC experience will be.


i agree 100%. the experience definitely depends on whether or not you go into default. but when you do, they rape you. and why it's evil is because they prey on these people that have this weakness & then make millions off them. so yeah, it's fucked up.

but that's just one part of it. the other part is the whole credit rating system. i get it & maybe i'm not the best at managing money, but to get denied things like a job & place to live because of it is kinda fucked up, imo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> i agree 100%. the experience definitely depends on whether or not you go into default. but when you do, they rape you. and why it's evil is because they prey on these people that have this weakness & then make millions off them. so yeah, it's fucked up.
> 
> but that's just one part of it. the other part is the whole credit rating system. i get it & maybe i'm not the best at managing money, but to get denied things like a job & place to live because of it is kinda fucked up, imo.


 I dont think it's fucked up at all... if you had an extra house would you really rent it to someone who doesn't pay their bills? You say they prey on weak people... I think weak people prey on credit companies to lend them money they have no intent of repaying... raping the cc companies. kinda is obvious when you look at Americas financial disaster going on right now. Everyone feels so entitled. You want it- you pay for it! If you can't pay for it don't buy it.


----------



## gezsweet (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm, store cards are that ones that have been getting a bad rep over here recently. the interest rates on some of them defy belief. Argos is the prime example. somebody worked out that repayments over a relatively short period would incur interest in excess of 200%! they've been put under pressure to drop the rate but I'm not sure they have.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

So to the kid in middle school:

I am sure you have seen this enough times on this thread, but seriously, in 4-6 years it will all be ancient history. There have always been bullies, they suck, especialy for the kids who tend to be small for their size, or a little strange. I think I was a little of both. Hell, I was voted class space cadet two years in a row. My advice is to just suck it up. One day you will graduate from high school and then being popular is no longer a factor. 

In my observation, the 'unpopular' kids in school tend to be more succesful in life and are also more fun to have as friends. 

Just dream about the days when one of these jerks will be delivering your pizza, or taking your order at McDonalds.

"All men must go through hell to find their paradise" -Cape Fear


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> He is officially a park rat


my sympathies


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I signed up for a Best Buy credit card when I bought my fridge because it was the only way I could get no payments for 6 months. So my plan was to pay off the fridge in 6 months, then cancel the card.

When I activated my card, I had to talk to an Indian guy who I absolutely could NOT understand. He kept trying to sign me up for 2 services, identity protection and credit reporter, which cost about $20 a month together. Obviously, I didn't want these, but he said they were required to activate the card. I just had to call back and cancel them next month if I didn't want them. I'm sure they make lots of money off people who just forget to cancel.

I absolutely HATE store credit cards. They are like friendly little hugs with one arm and a hand in your pocket with the other. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

the credit corruption is fact & is about to be addressed & possibly capped by the federal reserve...

read about it here

i know you guys think it's all crazy talk, but this shit was all planned & it played out probably _too_ well! you want facts you can read but don't even see the ones happening right in front of you..._to_ you, even.

oh, but i've come to a conclusion regarding all that...

its gonna happen regardless of whether or not we think it's happening- the rich & elite are going to rule the world, make things as they are & we're going to live it. that's just the way it goes. unless you do differently, of course.

even so, that doesn't make the things they're doing okay or acceptable.


----------

